
Townscaper - doener
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1291340/Townscaper/
======
simonebrunozzi
This is so fascinating in many ways.

This little indie game is having a blast, and reviews are raving about it.

I draw two main conclusions:

1) There is enormous interest in how we build cities, how we live in them, and
how badly designed most of our cities are. It also happens to be a passion of
mine.

2) Games don't need to have the best graphics, the biggest budgets, to be
engaging.

